# Finally back together with the new setup. 3.0L PTE6765 Tubular exhaust manifold, etc.



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Figured I would post up some pictures of the new setup now that it is together. I broke 4th gear earlier this year. I put an AP Tuning gearset in the car and the next day the turbo started leaking. I had received my tubular exhaust manifold, and decided to ditch the Borg Warner for a Precision DBB unit. I still have a billet throttle body with another Vanjen clamp, we just didn't install it yet because there was a bit of a rush to finish the car for H2o. That will go on this winter. The car went [email protected] earlier this year on the BW. Low boost, pump gas, etc. Huge thanks to Kevin Black (Lugtronic) for the custom harness, Injectors, gearset, turbo, and tuning the car. Thanks to my buddy Scott as well for helping with some of the fab work, and doing all of the welding.

3.0l
Autronic SMC
CBR Ignition coils
Eurojet Tubular Exhaust Manifold
PTE 6765 1.16 a/r divided housing
2x Tial 38mm MVS
288's
Injector Dynamics 1000cc Injectors
IE 044 Surge Tank -8AN feed
AP Tuning Gearset
Lugtronic Engine harness
3'' full exhaust and dumps fabricated by myself and my buddy Scott.


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

awesome :thumbup:

I love those clamps, just wish they didn't say vibrant on them


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tidy..and love the clean look.
Steve


----------



## Linskill (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn that's sweet......


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

tooooo g :beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've seen this car locally multiple times. Don't let the pretty bay fool you, I've seen the front half of this car disappear in a cloud of tire smoke.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice setup! What are the HP numbers, and when do you see full boost.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Really nice setup good job on the build


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Tor_m said:


> Nice setup! What are the HP numbers, and when do you see full boost.


Thanks. I don't have any numbers yet, but it made 455whp at 20psi with the old turbo and an atp manifold. I have to have the car re-tuned for the new setup. Full boost is around 4200ish. Haven't had it on a dyno to see exactly when. Thats just from me rolling into it, but soon as it starts to come in it comes in very fast and just breaks the tires loose before full boost. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly when.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

fresh


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Lookin' good Andy!


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sick build!!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

92g60gti said:


> Thanks. I don't have any numbers yet, but it made 455whp at 20psi with the old turbo and an atp manifold. I have to have the car re-tuned for the new setup. Full boost is around 4200ish. Haven't had it on a dyno to see exactly when. Thats just from me rolling into it, but soon as it starts to come in it comes in very fast and just breaks the tires loose before full boost. It's kind of difficult to tell exactly when.


Dont know what old turbo you run. 
Just curious because im doing a similar setup on a VR6 24V.  
But that engine bay looks so sweet!!


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

it's...it's....BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry i thought i had posted it up above. haha The old turbo was a BW S364 .83a/r


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

looks very nice , sux you had to mess up the firewall for the 2nd gate , how do u like the manifold and its quality from eurojet ?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Vid pronto!! :sly::heart:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW.. very very sick set up.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry for the super delay. I haven't been on in a little while. I was pleased with the manifold. It definitely took a while, but good things take time. I ended up dealing with jesse personally and he's a super nice guy and builds some awesome manifolds. It's not that he blows people off or anything, he's just balls to the walls all the time. 

and Dreadz I'll get some good video's next year after i get it tuned and turned up. Along with some 10 second passes.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

92g60gti said:


> Along with some 10 second passes.


That's what I like to hear. :thumbup:


----------

